# Idea



## Yari (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi

What about making a new area under general where poeple can post reviews on videos and books. Where the subject is the books name.

I don't know if the web SW can allow it, but maybe a rating system, which consists of how many "stars" and who gave it.

A little bit like amazon.com.

The reason is that I feel that on amazon.com you don't know who reviewed it. But on the list here, you can follow up on the person and maybe contact that person for futher info.

/Yari


----------



## Kirk (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> 
> *Hi
> 
> ...




That's an awesome idea!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2002)

Yari.
E-mail Kaith and put a proposal forward on how it might work and get the ball rolling!


----------



## Hansson (Sep 5, 2002)

Why not put in under The Library forum?

And is it like e-budo you mean?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2002)

Use the library for now.  I think we had a few inquiries a ways back for this, and have a few reviews in there.  It kinda faded away though.  If we get enough traffic on reviews, we can set up something to 'streamline' things better down the road.

To rate it, use the "Rate this Thread" feature.  It shows the overall average of all the reviews.

I'm looking at several different ideas right now to expand MT over the next year, so please, keep em coming and if the review idea takes off, we will definately see about adding in the feature.  I like the Amazon.com ones myself so I can relate.

 

Thanks!
:asian:


----------

